# Urgent ! Ipod touch v1 ou v2 ?



## Laurent38 (14 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir !

Ne m'étant pas trop intéressé aux iPod Touch ces derniers mois, je ne sais pas comment reconnaître ceux de première génération (v1) de ceux de 2ème génération (v2). Comment les reconnaître car je ne suis pas sûr que sur le refurb c'est bien le tout dernier modèle qui est proposé? :hein::hein::hein:

D'avance merci !


----------



## Paski.pne (15 Janvier 2009)

Ça va peut-être venir un peu tard comme réponse, mais au vu des photos les deux touch sur le refurb sont de la première génération. Ça se voit grâce à divers détails du type : pas de bouton latéral pour le réglage du volume, pas de cerclage brillant de la façade (ici c'est noir et mat), pas le même design de l'antenne wifi (façade arrière et sur le bord gauche, elle est "carrée", elle forme un rectangle arrondi sur la v2 et ne touche pas les bords), etc.


----------



## Laurent38 (15 Janvier 2009)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Ça va peut-être venir un peu tard comme réponse


 
T'inquiète, il n'est jamais trop tard ! 



Paski.pne a dit:


> mais au vu des photos les deux touch sur le refurb sont de la première génération. Ça se voit grâce à divers détails du type : pas de bouton latéral pour le réglage du volume, pas de cerclage brillant de la façade (ici c'est noir et mat), pas le même design de l'antenne wifi (façade arrière et sur le bord gauche, elle est "carrée", elle forme un rectangle arrondi sur la v2 et ne touche pas les bords), etc.


 
C'est un peu ce qu'il me semblait, mais comme je ne connais pas très bien ce modèle je voulais en être certain !
Du coup, 209 euros pour pour le modèle 16 Go de 1ère génération, c'est moins intéressant 

Merci pour la réponse !


----------



## Paski.pne (15 Janvier 2009)

Laurent38 a dit:


> Du coup, 209 euros pour pour le modèle 16 Go de 1ère génération, c'est moins intéressant


Ça fait tout de même 80  de moins que le 16 Go V2, à toi de voir. Par contre, je ne sais pas sur quel store tu es, mais sur le français, tu as en refurb le 8 Go pour 169  (soit -60  que le V2) et le 32 Go à 309  (soit -80  que le V2). Je n'ai pas vu de 16 Go.

Ce sont des réducs tout de même intéressantes, reste cependant à savoir avec quel OS ils sont vendus, car si c'est l'OS 1, il faut compter dans les 8  pour upgrader en OS 2.


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2009)

Pour avoir eu à utiliser les deux, n'y a quasiment pas de différences entre la V1 et la V2, à part le bouton de réglages.

Il faut aussi faire attention aux périphériques (certains ne sont compatibles qu'avec la V2, comme les nouveaux écouteurs in-ear).



Paski.pne a dit:


> Ce sont des réducs tout de même intéressantes, reste cependant à savoir avec quel OS ils sont vendus, car si c'est l'OS 1, il faut compter dans les 8 &#8364; pour upgrader en OS 2.



Si l'upgrade est encore disponible à la vente (je suppose que oui, mais il vaut mieux vérifier). Parce qu'un des principaux intérêts de ces iPod Touch, c'est de pouvoir installer de nouvelles applications, et là il faut l'OS 2.


----------



## Paski.pne (15 Janvier 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Pour avoir eu à utiliser les deux, n'y a quasiment pas de différences entre la V1 et la V2, à part le bouton de réglages.


Il y a aussi les hauts-parleurs qui est une différence qui offre un plus à la V2. Mais on arrive à s'en passer, cependant j'avoue que... Ça me manque parfois, ça facilite le partage d'une musique, d'un diaporama avec musique, d'une vidéo, d'un jeu, etc. avec les autres.

La fonction micro, elle, qui n'existe aussi que sur la V2 (je crois qu'elle est sur le touch V2 et pas que sur l'iPhone), ça je m'en passe très bien.


divoli a dit:


> Si l'upgrade est encore disponible à la vente (je suppose que oui, mais il vaut mieux vérifier). Parce qu'un des principaux intérêts de ces iPod Touch, c'est de pouvoir installer de nouvelles applications, et là il faut l'OS 2.


Tout à fait, et c'est un point dont il faut tenir compte. 
Peut-être appeler l'Apple-store pour en savoir plus.


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2009)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Il y a aussi les hauts-parleurs qui est une différence qui offre un plus à la V2. Mais on arrive à s'en passer, cependant j'avoue que... Ça me manque parfois, ça facilite le partage d'une musique, d'un diaporama avec musique, d'une vidéo, d'un jeu, etc. avec les autres.



Oups !  Tu as raison de le rappeler, je les avais complètement oubliés (en fait je ne les met quasiment jamais à contribution).


----------



## Laurent38 (15 Janvier 2009)

Paski.pne a dit:


> je ne sais pas sur quel store tu es, mais sur le français, tu as en refurb le 8 Go pour 169  (soit -60  que le V2) et le 32 Go à 309  (soit -80  que le V2). Je n'ai pas vu de 16 Go.



EN fait en ce moment, les offres bougent beaucoup et hier on trouvait encore les 3 modèles : 8 Go, 16 Go et 32 Go.

C'est vrai que le rabais est intéressant, mais un produit reconditionné ce n'est déjà pas un produit neuf et si en plus c'est un modèle qui n'est plus vendu... bon je ne retrouverais peut-être plus l'iPod Photo 30 Go à 99  d'il y a 3 ans   (sacré affaire !!!), mais j'espérais au moins le dernier modèle...

Je vais attendre un peu.

Merci de vos réponses !


----------

